# Amphetamine from BMK (P2P). Please help



## Pemfloid (May 6, 2022)

Hi guys,

I got tired of looking info in multiple topics, answers, analyzing "Synthesis" books and not finding the best reasonable answer.

I do have access to P2P, but I am not ultra advanced chemist. I am looking for the best method to make reasonable maximum yield of amphetamine with relative not too much complicated procedure. Some theory says up to 1.4kg from 1L BMK. Other sources - usually less than 1kg. 

"Amphetamine can be obtained in a 30% yield in a one-step synthesis by refluxing phenylacetone in ethanol with ammonia, aluminium grit, and a small quantity of mercuric chloride." 30% is too little as I have 10l of BMK only and would like to make as maximum as possible. 

Can someone guide me? Sorry in advance if I missed a good answer in this forum somewhere. 

Thanks.


----------



## btcboss2022

http://bbzzzsvqcrqtki6umym6itiixfhni37ybtt7mkbjyxn2pgllzxf2qgyd.onion/index.php?threads/amphetamine-from-p2p-phenyl-2-propanone.1378/


----------



## btcboss2022

Other way is make free amphetamine base from P2P+Formamide+Acid formic later HCL and make the amphetamine sulfate from the free base.


----------



## Pemfloid

SWIM is looking something higher than 30% yield. 3kg out of 10l P2P and
*Reagents:*​
40 g, 0.3 mole Phenylacetone (P2P) [_CAS: 103-79-7_];
200 mL Ethanol (EtOH) 96-98 %
200 mL 25 % Ammonia alc. (NH4OH);
40 g, 1.5 moles Al-grit;
0.3 g,1 mmol Mercury chloride (2) (HgCl2);
~200 mL Distilled water;
120 g Potassium hydroxide (KOH);
~450 mL Diethyl ether (Et2O);
~ 200 mL Hydrochloric acid 20 % (HCl) aq. solution;
~ 200 g Sodium sulfate (Na2SO4);
~30 mL Sulfuric acid conc. 98%.




btcboss2022 said:


> http://bbzzzsvqcrqtki6umym6itiixfhni37ybtt7mkbjyxn2pgllzxf2qgyd.onion/index.php?threads/amphetamine-from-p2p-phenyl-2-propanone.1378/



btcboss2022


----------



## Pemfloid

btcboss2022 said:


> Other way is make free amphetamine base from P2P+Formamide+Acid formic later HCL and make the amphetamine sulfate from the free base.



btcboss2022Is SWIM right saying that with Leuckart synthesis gives around 90-100% yield of P2P? Again, different sources states different numbers.


----------



## William Dampier

Pemfloid said:


> Is SWIM right saying that with Leuckart synthesis gives around 90-100% yield of P2P? Again, different sources states different numbers.



PemfloidDifferent calculation methods. Leuckart is the most affordable route for large-scale production


----------



## btcboss2022

Pemfloid said:


> Is SWIM right saying that with Leuckart synthesis gives around 90-100% yield of P2P? Again, different sources states different numbers.



PemfloidDifferent routes mate.


----------

